# advice on first iwagumi



## RisingSun (Jan 5, 2014)

Just laid out my first attempt at an iwagumi. The tank has the same dimensions as an ADA 90P. Planning on dry starting a dwarf hairgrass carpet. Any advice on stone placement etc would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Stones should be an odd number. Also add smaller stone around the larger to recreate a sense of support or broken off stone. The two medium stones are too similar in shape and size and are spaced out evenly. Making them look unatural.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 5, 2014)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Stones should be an odd number. Also add smaller stone around the larger to recreate a sense of support or broken off stone. The two medium stones are too similar in shape and size and are spaced out evenly. Making them look unatural.


Thanks for the tips! I changed the spacing of the 2 medium stones a little to add asymmetry. I also burried the left one more to make it seem smaller. I also added 3 "broken off" stones, unfortunately these are the largest I have.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

looks good, the only other thing i would change is taht typically is best to have all the stones going the same direction, as if all the rocks are being acted on my the same force (water). I see the stones on the left pointing to the left and the stones on the right more or less pointing to the right.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

You have some really nice stones to work with.

Try placing those two medium ones horizontally. Don't be afraid to put a couple of the stones close to each other as well. The medium stone on the right side might look really nice laying down with one side close to the larger stone.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

The small change really improved the layout. I have to agree try to have the stones point in the same direction.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 5, 2014)

Unfortunately the medium size rock on the right is almost completely flat on the backside/bottom so it'll only look good on this face. A or B?

A:









B:


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

B looks better to me.

I'd take B and lay the far left and far right rocks horizontal.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about the rock with a flat bottom. Even if the flat part shows it will soon get covered up by pants.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 5, 2014)

I tried making some of the medium sized rocks horizontal but it didn't look as good to me. It definitely made the main stone more of a focal point and gave it more power, but I like the look of the jagged protruding stones. Real life inspiration:









I decided I'm satisfied with the B layout. Went ahead and planted it with some DHG from petsmart. Thanks for the advice everybody!


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

looks good. how many packs of hair grass did you use?

Dont forget to put a black background on that beauty of a tank!

what are you other specs for the tank, substrate, light filter, Co2?

looking good, i look forawrd to seeing this grow in! be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I would spend a lot more time and mental effort on the layout. It looks poorly planned and arranged. It can take at least a couple of weeks arranging and rearranging to find the perfect balance. If you aren't frustrated, then you aren't working hard enough. Try again.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I think you did a great job. if the outer rocks looked no good on their sides, then so be it. This is a hobby for fun, you're not doing a tax return. No need to get frustrated. I like it the way it is.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

If it looks good to you, then you've done a great job. I don't post much of my scape anymore because no matter how much I like it, there's always to be a suggestion, and I'll end up moving things around. Not good.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, I'm definitely happy with it and ready to let it grow out.



Sean W. said:


> looks good. how many packs of hair grass did you use?
> 
> Dont forget to put a black background on that beauty of a tank!
> 
> ...


I bought 12 but 5 would've been enough lol

Dimensions: 90cm x 45cm x 45 cm, 48 gallons.
Substrate: eco-complete black
Light: 2x fugeray2 for DSM period, 1x fugeray2 when I fill it up
Filter: Rena XP4
Co2: Didn't do this yet but I'll be getting a co2 cylinder, solenoid, valve, regulator etc, inline reactor (I don't like having bubbles in the tank)


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 5, 2014)

As requested, here's a 2 month update. I let it dry start for 2 months and just filled it up today.










After haircut:


----------



## johnnytrn (Feb 23, 2014)

I like that trail, looks pretty neat. What did you use as divider?

Also that's after 2 months? Boy you have way more patience than me


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 5, 2014)

johnnytrn said:


> I like that trail, looks pretty neat. What did you use as divider?
> 
> Also that's after 2 months? Boy you have way more patience than me


I used this Polycarbonate (PC) Sheet, Transparent Clear, 0.03" Thickness, 12" Width, 24" Length (Pack of 1): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific polycarbonate sheet


----------



## tipsy mcstager (Feb 3, 2013)

(it looks super, to me*) you captured a natural feel and good accent on no what you were shooting for.

i (would*) find a nice quality sky photo, some wispy cloud type thingy.would set it off real nice ya know. (black would seem to dark to me*)








_*beauty is in the eye of the beholder roud:_


----------



## tipsy mcstager (Feb 3, 2013)

by the way, what size is your tank?


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 5, 2014)

tipsy mcstager said:


> by the way, what size is your tank?


Thanks, the tank is 90cm x 45 cm x 45 cm, 48 gallons.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

I would take that inspirational picture, scale it to tank setup, and make it a background picture


----------

